# Can you bill 45378 and colonoscopy thru stoma



## CVR (Jan 25, 2008)

if phys. does both at same session?


----------



## cconroycpch (Jan 25, 2008)

The codes for a colonoscopy via stoma start at 44388 and then are broken out if anything else is done (biopsy, removal of polyp, ablation, ect...)


----------



## acbarnes (Jan 25, 2008)

Is your MD doing the 45378 through the anus and then turning around and inserting the scope thru the stoma at the same session?


----------

